# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Fc Barcelona - 2009/2010

## DoLpHiN

Teme e re per skuadren FC Barcelona , sezoni 2009/2010
I urojme suksese skuadres tone!

----------


## strong_07

Tema e re me baraz a smujte me hap nje dit tjeter temen me donje fitore te thell heheheh sid

----------


## DoLpHiN

:ngerdheshje:  , ska problem se deri ne ndeshjen Barca - Inter ne Camp Nou do jene bere prap 500 postime , keshtu qe do ta hap atehere me fitore  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Milkway

I tregum Interit qe jem nr 1 edhe pse nuk shenuam gol , por luajtem si me qen ne Nou Camp 70 % topi ne kembet e barces

----------


## presHeva-Lee

pff...... :i terbuar:   ky guardiola ju ka rrit mendja shum , jom myt tu e shajt mbrem , jo me largu keiten e me shti iniesten po largon henry  . kishe une strateg tash e kishim fitu lojen keita i dobt per champion league

----------


## 21'

Nuk ka bo gabim jo  :buzeqeshje: 

Keita t'kryn shum pun n'anen defanzive, e Henry u kon nder mat dobtit n'fushe, thjesht perveq ni sulmi t'mir (at ikjen kunder Lusios) kurgjo tjeter ska bo, vetem sa ka hup topa.Njejte edhe per Ibran, s'humbet ai rast qe e pat n'minutat e pare t'ndeshjes.
Xavi briiliant, lojtari qe nuk e hup asnje top, per me teper shumica jane pasime t'jashtzakonshme, por edhe lojtari qe vrapon me se shumti n'fushe.
I kemi 'humbur' 2 pike mbreme, po sosht fort problem, i treguam Interit se sjemi Parma a naj ksi ekipi, por jemi BARCELONA, ekipi me i mire ne Bote, jemi PentaCampeonet.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Me pelqeu loja e Barcelones mbrem, dhe pse duhet te kishte fituar te pakten me nje gol ndaj Interit.

Barcelona c'do ekip e mbyll ne porte, nuk ka asnje ekip ne bote qe mund t'i luaj hapur Barcelones, e vetmja menyre per mos t'u degjenruar eshte te rrin mbyllur si lepunj ekipet kundershtare.

----------


## olt1on

Arion ke ndryshuar mendim per ibren ?

----------


## oliinter

barazimi ishte i mire per interin. ishin kunder kampioneve por edhe mund te kishin humbur.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Arion ke ndryshuar mendim per ibren ?


Une s'kam pse te ndryshoj mendin per Ibren. Ibra luajti shume mire, pati nje rast per gol, por s'do te thote asgje, te gjithe humbin raste... Madje dhe Leo Messi humbi nje rast te paster shenimi.

Ibra eshte nje lojtar i madh, e ka treguar veten dhe ne ekipet ku ka luajtur me pare.... E jo me kote eshte blerja me e shtrenjt ne historin e Barcelones.

----------


## Aikido

Ibrahimi, siduket e ka falur ekipin e tij në "*San Siro*", ai ato raste i ka shënuar kur ka luajtur me FF Malmo e jo mo tani që ka mbi 10 vjet që loz me ekipe të mëdha. Interi ka mbrojtje të mirë dhe një portë të sigurt me H. Cesar, nuk ishte e thjesht të shënoje përpara një barikade prej 9-të lojtarësh.

Barcelona të mëson sesi luhet futbolli. Dhe ja pse është ekipi më i mirë në Botë, se bën art.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*LIONEL MESSI rinovon kontraten deri ne 2016 me Barcelonen.*

----------


## goldian

si me ken mi arash asht ky messi 
o airon boy po dolme ne finale bayern -barcelona do e shofim bashke diku ndeshjen

----------


## olt1on

> Une s'kam pse te ndryshoj mendin per Ibren. Ibra luajti shume mire, pati nje rast per gol, por s'do te thote asgje, te gjithe humbin raste... Madje dhe Leo Messi humbi nje rast te paster shenimi.
> 
> Ibra eshte nje lojtar i madh, e ka treguar veten dhe ne ekipet ku ka luajtur me pare.... E jo me kote eshte blerja me e shtrenjt ne historin e Barcelones.


SHUM MIR KA LUJT , mos e krahaso rastin e ibres me tmessis edhe le messin nven tvet!!

----------


## FanClub Barca

Menoj qe *Keita* nuk osht per loje t'mdhaja, se s'ka tipare t'playmaker-it, nuk o lojtar vizionar e me teknik, kshtu qe nuk i pershtatet pozicioni "playmaker" qe e luan n'mungese te Iniestes.
Iniesta u duht me hy ka minuta 60 ne vend te Keita-s, e nese Henry u dasht me u zavendsu, at'her ka pas alternativa tjera, si Bojan, Jeffren apo Pedro.
Keita ne ndeshje mesatare e t'vogla mundet me tregu ma mire kualitete se edhe kundershtart e tij jane nivel ma i dobt se Keita.


Barcelona ka bo gabim t'madh qe ka largu dyshen *Hleb-Guddy* e anen tjeter s'ka ble zavendsus, ku nderkohe kerkojke ende lojtar defanziv, ne vend se ofanziv, ku ka pas shume alternativa, si Hernanes, Gourcuff, Modric,  Anderson, Moutinho, Rakitić, M.Pjanić etj.. lojtar me 10-15-20 milione... masi nuk mujti Fabregas.

Me shkuarjen e Keita-Toure n'Kupen e Afrikes, Barca mbetet pa asnje mesfushor rezerviste, vetem lojtar nga akademia, qe rrezikon tej mase nese lendohet njeri nga Xavi, Iniesta e Busquets.

----------


## km92

Sot Messi firmosi kontrat te re me Barcelonen, e cila skadon ne vitin 2016, vlera e Messi-t eshte 250mil.   :xx:

----------


## Aikido

> Sot Messi firmosi kontrat te re me Barcelonen, e cila skadon ne vitin 2016, vlera e Messi-t eshte 250mil.


Përjet Blaugran, çfarë kënaqësie ta shikosh për shum vite një lojtar si Messi që luan me Barcelonën. 

Mariachi shifra 250 mln , është vetëm klauzola. Pastaj mendo pak sesa i shkon vlera si lojtar? Nuk mund ti afrohet asnjë skuadër për ta blerë. Mbi të gjitha ai i ndjehet tërë jetën borxhlli Barçës dhe nuk do largohet kurrë nga Camp Nou.

----------


## olt1on

*FC Barcelona The Road To Rome (2009)*

Rls Date : August 25, 2009
Genre : Sports
Runtime : 72 Min 12 Sec
Language : English
Source : R0 DVD
Video : XviD at 1158 kbps
Audio : AC3 2.0 192kbps 48khz
Aspect Ratio : 4:3
Resolution : 640x480
Frame Rate : 25 fps
Size : 700MB: 49x15MB 
*Download*

Rapidshare

*Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4*

----------


## FanClub Barca

Padyshim Messi është lojtari më i mirë i të gjitha kohërave. Aftësit e tij teknike, shpejtësia, lëvizjet, mençuria në lojë, e bëjn lojtar t'veçantë, unik. Përdit e më shumë shoh përparim tek Messi, dhe vetëm rikujto golin me kokë në finale, edhe pse vetëm 1.69 m, t'bën të mendosh se cila do të jetë 'mrekullia' e radhës e Messit, dhe kjo të nxit që mos të lësh ndeshje pa e parë kur luan Messi.

----------


## AnaH_M

sme tha dikush cili tv program jep lojrat e barces,se kjo premiere SKY me ka len askundi sivjet,edhe Arena spo e jep ligen e spanjes,nuk di ky kanali i al jezera-s qe i jep ne cilin satelit ben pjes,nese dikush mund te me ndihmoj do bente mire,se ne net te gjitha faqet jan blokuar

----------

